#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  أخوكم محمد رشدي

## mrushdy

السلام عليكم

أخوكم محمد رشدي
من القاهرة

جميل قوووي المنتدي
والمصرين أجدع ناس

أخوكم محمد ...............  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا بك يا محمد
نورت المنتدى
إن شاء الله تقضى معانا أوقات جميلة ومفيدة
وإحنا سعداء جدا بإنضمامك للمنتدى
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

نورت المنتدى
إن شاء الله تقضى معانا أوقات جميلة ومفيدة 
حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا  :f:

----------


## mrushdy

> أهلا بك يا محمد
> نورت المنتدى
> إن شاء الله تقضى معانا أوقات جميلة ومفيدة
> وإحنا سعداء جدا بإنضمامك للمنتدى


ألف شكر أستاذ أحمد

وأنا سعيد جداً بإنضمامي إليكم

أخوك محمد ..............  ::

----------


## mrushdy

> نورت المنتدى
> إن شاء الله تقضى معانا أوقات جميلة ومفيدة 
> حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا :


آمين يا رب
وإن شاء الله أفيد وأستفيد
وشكراً علي ترحيبك أخي زيزو

أخوك محمد

----------


## ابن البلد

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بك معانا يا محمد 
انت بين أهلك وناسك 
وفي أنتظار تفاعلك الجاد
 :: 
 :: 
 ::

----------


## mrushdy

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أهلا بك معانا يا محمد 
> انت بين أهلك وناسك 
> وفي أنتظار تفاعلك الجاد


ربنا يكرمك أخي العزيز ابن البلد
المنتدي متميز جداً
وإن شاء الله يكون عندي رصيد من الإفادة 
وكل الشكر علي الترحيب

أخوك محمد

----------

